# Home Gym?!



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello All - 

Has anyone bought gym equipment for home? Nothing big, I'm thinking of putting in a treadmill and a basic 'multi gym' in the new place. Have an extra room and would rather do that instead of paying for a membership.

Any suggestions on buying equipment at decent prices? Anything besides the big stores in the malls eg: Go Sport, Modell etc.

Appreciate the help.

Cheers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Carrefour, Lulu, etc


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Carrefour, Lulu, etc


Ahh right - forgot they had some too. Cheers!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Outlet Mall possibly?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Outlet Mall possibly?


Hmm - I might have to give that a try too. 

I did see some treadmills at Dragon Mart today as well - Not sure the quality though ... Treadmills usually take some abuse so don't want to buy one every few months.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

w_man said:


> Hmm - I might have to give that a try too.
> 
> I did see some treadmills at Dragon Mart today as well - Not sure the quality though ... Treadmills usually take some abuse so don't want to buy one every few months.


You could check what sports stores there are in outlet mall so you don't make a wasted journey. You may need to do a little legwork (hahahahaha) before you make your purchases


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I suggest reading about treadmills a little bit. Those cheap ones will make you suffer after running. I had the same dilemma lately and cancelled my gym membership, as I figured out it takes me too much time to go and in the end I was using treadmill only, so is my wife. I bought MyRun from Technogym. It's italian brand and apart from being super comfortable to run it looks nice as well. Hotels The Address are using Technogym equipment for their gyms. Other good brands are LifeFitness and Precor (both American).


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Malbec said:


> I suggest reading about treadmills a little bit. Those cheap ones will make you suffer after running. I had the same dilemma lately and cancelled my gym membership, as I figured out it takes me too much time to go and in the end I was using treadmill only, so is my wife. I bought MyRun from Technogym. It's italian brand and apart from being super comfortable to run it looks nice as well. Hotels The Address are using Technogym equipment for their gyms. Other good brands are LifeFitness and Precor (both American).


Hmm - I'll read up on that. Thanks! So where did you end up getting yours from?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

w_man said:


> Hmm - I'll read up on that. Thanks! So where did you end up getting yours from?


From Technogym directly. They have an office on SZR.


----------



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

You can have my treadmill for free if you can pick it up at Arabian Ranches. I've moved from weights and machines to bodyweight based exercise. Just need a mat, a bench, a medicine ball. I do have dumbbells too but the bodyweight move has been great. Let me know (PM) about the treadmill.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

OnlySJC said:


> You can have my treadmill for free if you can pick it up at Arabian Ranches. I've moved from weights and machines to bodyweight based exercise. Just need a mat, a bench, a medicine ball. I do have dumbbells too but the bodyweight move has been great. Let me know (PM) about the treadmill.


PMed you.. let me know if its still available.


----------

